# Salary



## meganpoelzer (Jan 13, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what would be a fair hourly salary for a Medical Biller (not currently certified) with 1 year of experience for a small (5 providers) Internal Medicine practice in the No. Virginia area?

This person is a hard worker/quick learner who is up for review. He currently makes $16/hr and has not had an increase in the last year.

Just wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what they are seeing in this type of situation.

Thank you.


----------



## tauros0427 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think 16/hour is generous for 1 year experience, but being a hard worker I would say 16-18 is fair.  I started at 15 and after certification jumped to 19..so maybe have the person obtain their cpc certification and give a healthy increase.  Of course depends on the area.


----------



## meganpoelzer (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for the input! Wow, that's a very big increase after certification, good to know.

Megan Barber, CPC


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 13, 2009)

tauros0427 said:


> I think 16/hour is generous for 1 year experience, but being a hard worker I would say 16-18 is fair.  I started at 15 and after certification jumped to 19..so maybe have the person obtain their cpc certification and give a healthy increase.  Of course depends on the area.



I just recvd my CPC in Nov and only got a dollar  I am suppose to get more after 3mo probation period but I felt that was a little unfair however, I did not complain bc I wanted the experience. I have 8yr of medical exp but very little coding. I was hoping to get more, since a friend of mine also started @ 19 with her CPC. Oh well, guess I will have to work my way up!


----------



## tauros0427 (Jan 15, 2009)

To rephrase that I only jumped up a dollar after the CPC...but i'm probaly stuck at 19 because of the economy..But as someone says it's all about the experience.  An average coder salary is 35-40, 000 so guess we're all in the right range.


----------



## spanner (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the salary scale for our practice:

Entry Level – $17-$18/hour
Level II – $18-$19/hour
Level III – $19-$20/hour
Level IV – $20-$21/hour
Level V – $21-$22/hour

Entry Level = No relevant experience.
Level II = 1-2 years of relevant experience.
Level III = 3-5 years of relevant experience.
Level IV = 6-8 years of relevant experience.
Level V = 9+ years of relevant experience.


----------



## gardnerp20 (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow!  That salary range is awesome!  Does anyone know of any available positions?  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Spanner,

What state are you located in?

Thanks......


----------



## tanya1219 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is what I thought the salary range should be but I am finding it difficult to find employers willing to pay for the experience.  I have been on many interviews with no luck in landing a job.  I am beginning to wonder if I am asking for two much money.  I have been doing this for 9+ years.


----------



## codingisfun (Jan 23, 2009)

*Raise after obtaining your CPC*

I only recieved a 50 cent raise, I don't make any where near $18/hr. I've been coding for 3 1/2 to 4 years now, but just recently got my certification. I'm in the NC area. do you think 15 a hour is good. I felt I should have gotten more than a 50 cent raise, anyone else have any thoughts on that?


----------



## mbort (Jan 23, 2009)

When I became certified a few years back, I received a 15% increase which was quite significant


----------



## rthames052006 (Jan 23, 2009)

tanya4554 said:


> This is what I thought the salary range should be but I am finding it difficult to find employers willing to pay for the experience.  I have been on many interviews with no luck in landing a job.  I am beginning to wonder if I am asking for two much money.  I have been doing this for 9+ years.



Have you checked the Salary Survey for your area.  I thought GA paid pretty good from what I've been told, maybe it depends on what parts of Ga.


----------



## aguelfi (Jan 26, 2009)

Hey, don't fee bad I got a great review but an "I'm sorry, can't give you a raise."  But I'm not complaining, I have a job and very thankful.  I'm under paid for what I do and how long I've been doing it (9 years), but I don't want to rock the boat.


----------



## gardnerp20 (Jan 26, 2009)

magnolia1 said:


> Spanner,
> 
> What state are you located in?
> 
> Thanks......



I live in South Carolina.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## cgorder (Mar 5, 2009)

Sounds like he is already doing pretty good for his experience, is he coding, too?  Depends on what else he brings to the table and what the clinic can budget, but at least a cost of living raise is warranted.


----------



## em2177 (Mar 5, 2009)

In California the rate is around $40k to $50k depending on your experience.


----------



## donsqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

Interesting thread. I work in Oregon and make quite a bit more than the rest of you posting. I do remember when I was thinking of relocating to the south, I found the payscale to be significantly lower than in the west. In these economic times thought, I'm grateful to not be laid off.


----------



## msgtrick44 (Mar 14, 2009)

codingisfun said:


> I only recieved a 50 cent raise, I don't make any where near $18/hr. I've been coding for 3 1/2 to 4 years now, but just recently got my certification. I'm in the NC area. do you think 15 a hour is good. I felt I should have gotten more than a 50 cent raise, anyone else have any thoughts on that?




I'm in Jacksonville, Fl and are still in College learning this biz. Considering the economy and the numbers of people with degrees laid off?? I would jump thru hoops to get $15.00 an hour. Granted we are in a very responsible field with knowledge and coding responsiblities, but If you are saving your office moneys with no rejections and they know it, I would think they would appreciate it and give a dollar or so? good luck


----------



## msgtrick44 (Mar 14, 2009)

abenson said:


> Hey, don't fee bad I got a great review but an "I'm sorry, can't give you a raise."  But I'm not complaining, I have a job and very thankful.  I'm under paid for what I do and how long I've been doing it (9 years), but I don't want to rock the boat.


Hi Adrianne;

 If you don't mind my asking, since your company and your name aren't listed, what are you earning hrly? Point is, my friend only does straight billing and collections for a retail outfit. Her company handles and sells supplies. But my point is, is that she does no CPC what so ever. She also makes about 19 an hr. For like 9-10 years. I guess it comes down to what you feel is a rate worthy of your abilities? What is your tardiness or sick day history reflect? They're basing their decision on something? Maybe you can try dropping some hints about looking around for a medical teaching job or something to get their minds thinking about how much experience they'll loose for not paying you what they know you're worth? Good Luck


----------



## twizzle (Mar 14, 2009)

*salaries*

I recently started my first coding job here in Florida. I am 54 and retrained(I was a dentist in England for 25 years) as a coder when we moved here. I got the exact job I wanted working for an excellent billing company where we do physician coding and billing (but only after much disillusionment at my job prospects). The job called for experience and CPC or CCS-P credential; I have neither(I have CCA though) and no experience. They asked me what hourly rate I was expecting. I really, really wanted the job in order to get my foot in the door and to work for this particular company so I asked for $12/hour and got the job. Perhaps I should have asked for more but I could have priced myself out of the job. It certainly beats the $8.50/hour I was getting from a skinflint of an employer at a UPS store and I was only part time. The other great thing about the job is the paid vacations, health insurance,pension etc so I am happy with my situation.
 What do you guys think?
 Andy


----------

